# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  В 40% магазинов, торгующих компьютерной техникой в Беларуси, покупатель может стать жертвой пиратов

## Labs

Корпорация Microsoft в Республике Беларусь завершила очередную волну мониторинга белорусских компаний, торгующих компьютерной техникой и программным обеспечением, на предмет установки и распространения ими нелицензионных копий программных продуктов Microsoft. Результаты проверки показали, что в 40% случаев реселлеры компьютерной техники предлагают покупателям пиратское программное обеспечение (ПО) Microsoft, тем самым нарушая авторские права корпорации.

Корпорация Microsoft во второй раз провела в Беларуси программу «Тайный покупатель» (Mystery Shopper). Цель программы – мониторинг магазинов, продающих компьютерную технику, на предмет установки нелицензионных копий программных продуктов Microsoft для сбора информации об уровне компьютерного пиратства в стране, а также выявление степени правовой компетенции персонала компаний-реселлеров в вопросах соблюдения авторских прав.

Всего «тайными покупателями» было совершено 231 визита в 35 магазинов в Минске и 35 торговых точек в областных центрах. Предложение об установке лицензионной версии операционной системы (ОС) Windows поступило от реселлеров 121 раз (против 80 в прошлом году), в 17 случаях продавцы согласились продать только сами устройства без какого-либо ПО (в прошлом году такое предложение поступило от 32 продавцов). Вместе с тем, в 93 случаях покупателям было предложено приобрести устройство с пиратским ПО Microsoft, причем 76 продавцов согласились установить его прямо в магазине.

Отметим, что, если этап программы Mystery Shopper, проведенный в январе 2013 года, коснулся только минских розничных сетей, то второй этап впервые затронул и регионы. Общее количество торговых точек, подвергшихся проверке, увеличилось с 32 до 70. Результаты мониторинга свидетельствуют о снижении предложений пиратских копий ОС Windows в Минске, в то время как ситуация в регионах остается тревожной.

В тех магазинах, в которых программа «Тайный покупатель» проводилась впервые, общий процент предложений установки нелицензионных копий Windows составил 44,1%. Хуже всего ситуация обстоит в Гомеле, здесь в 50% случаев продавцы предлагали установить нелицензионные копии программных продуктов. Наименьшее количество таких предложений было зафиксировано в Гродно – в 33% случаев, однако нельзя не признать, что и этот процент довольно высок, ведь по сути контрафактное ПО здесь доступно в трети всех магазинов.

«Продавцы часто устанавливают пиратские копии операционной системы и приложений, выдавая их за демонстрационные версии, тем самым делая покупателя невольным нарушителем авторских прав — говорит Сергей Степанов, менеджер по работе с партнерами Microsoft в Республике Беларусь. – Нередки случаи, когда продавцы идут на установку пиратского ПО в ответ на пожелание покупателя, игнорируя возможные юридические риски, а также риски, связанные с защитой данных пользователя. В обоих случаях мы имеем место с нарушением правил лицензионных соглашений на продукт и нарушением законодательства о защите авторских прав на ПО со стороны продавца. Отсутствие на корпусе компьютера Сертификата подлинности продукта или отсутствие сопроводительной документации является серьезным основанием для сомнения в его подлинности и правомочности продавца ПК производить его установку и продажу».

Евгений Данилов, Директор по лицензированию Microsoft в странах Центральной и Восточной Европы, отмечает: «Уровень компьютерного пиратства в Республике Беларусь, к сожалению, остается очень высоким, составляя 87%. Одной из главных причин этому является низкая правовая осведомленность покупателей и продавцов компьютерной техники о рисках, связанных с распространением пиратского ПО, хотя прогресс очевиден в тех сетях, которые заботятся о своей репутации и для которых уважение авторских прав на программные продукты становится корпоративной практикой. Нелицензионные версии программ зачастую являются опасными, так как могут содержать в себе программные коды, модифицированные злоумышленниками, и вредоносные вирусы. В результате восстановление поврежденных данных обходится пользователю гораздо дороже, чем покупка лицензионного ПО».

Проанализировав полученные данные и подведя итоги проведенной работы, Microsoft планирует довести до сведения руководителей тех компаний, где были выявлены предложения о покупке компьютеров с пиратским ПО, факты нарушения авторских прав. В то же время корпорация будет продолжать мониторинг рынка РБ посредством программы «Тайный покупатель», а география и охват данного проекта будут расширяться.

----------


## JAHolper

Может стоит попробовать не просто статистику собирать, а наказывать за это?

----------


## Labs

Тогда придется наказывать почти каждого второго

----------

